# 420 Collection



## LdyLunatic

Come on you members.....lets all make a phote album to honor the 420 today....i know you all have pics hidden that you haven't shown off...lets see them

And puff puff pass....to the left...always to the left


----------



## LdyLunatic

Roll it up  

This is my Stash Box that was made by a lady i actually met in a forum....she made it and mailed it to me....such a nice lady...have since lost contact with her


----------



## LdyLunatic

heres a wee bit of hash  

the bigger chunk is some moroccan....which i am sad to report i no longer have access to


----------



## LdyLunatic

AK 47.....just recently found out we could get clones of this lovely lady again...so i think we shall be growing some again very soon


----------



## LdyLunatic

Black Domina x Jack Flash....most definitely can't wait to grow her again


----------



## LdyLunatic

Shishkaberry....an old mum we flowered out....she is still drying now


----------



## LdyLunatic

and the Mum after trim


----------



## megaS13

Well Well. Very Nice LdyLanitic. No Party Here Just A Joint Of Canadian Nug's & My Chameleon.


----------



## Kindbud

Alsome Chameleon I Want One How Much Did You Pay For It ???


----------



## megaS13

60 Bucks. They Can Be Expensive, But I Got Everything & Chameleon At My Door For Like $50 & Its A Very Interesting Creature.


----------



## tallslim

ldylunstic,  do you make your own hash?


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Damn, my camera phone left for work...figures. 4/20 was not good for me since that quick trip to the 7-11 for milk  turned into the stupid kid opening his door into the side of my car as I was pulling in the space. heh, heh peeled that fu*ker open like a can of sardines, damn near took his whole door off  .  Thank god for insurance!!! Bad for the side of my "baby"! Time to go partake...ok , deep breaths, its almost over.....shhh. Thanks, just needed to vent


----------



## tallslim

whats up gdg?  how was your last grow?


----------



## tallslim

Ldylunatic, i've noticed that you have posted alot of pics with hash.  is that all your own hash that you made?  If so,  thats a teriffic job.


----------



## tallslim

oh GDG, i see you.


----------



## Hick

in honor of 4/20..


----------



## LdyLunatic

tallslim said:
			
		

> Ldylunatic, i've noticed that you have posted alot of pics with hash. is that all your own hash that you made? If so, thats a teriffic job.


 
sorry it took me so long to get back to you.....yes me and hubby make our hash....bubblebags is what made most of the hash you see in the pics

we also just got a tumbler too....the kif can also be pressed into hash  

and *thank you all* for the compliments


----------



## Fing_57

huh? 

whats hash?


----------



## LdyLunatic

you know fing    the blonde stuff


----------



## LdyLunatic

well i am a bit bored....and i got a lot of pics still from the past few years....sooooo....i figured the 420 thread was a perfect spot to waste a bit of time and share some shots with you all

and hey..........jump in and post your stuff too ..or else


----------



## LdyLunatic

these AK 47 pics are from a friends grow    the hubby and i went and helped trim the ladies


----------



## LdyLunatic

AK 47 from our room


----------



## LdyLunatic

Cinderella 99


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice pics LL. Gotta love that AK-47. Looks so frosty and good just makes my mouth water. MMMMMMM GOOD.*


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks bro    but come on....i know you must have some droolworthy pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are a few pics for you LL.  The one pic is of some Papaya hash and the other pics are of Northern Berry. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

OMG......that hash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  see i _*knew*_ you had more pics


----------



## LdyLunatic

cause i'm bored again


----------



## LdyLunatic

mmm...mmm...good


----------



## LdyLunatic

just a few more


----------



## BUDZ420

sorry bout the order of the pics but the 2 middle ones is my sativa and the bud camefrom the indica sorry i dont have a pic of the whole plant but i deleted it by accident when i was messin with the cam.​my first outdoor grow season 2005​


----------



## LdyLunatic

that link doesn't work...but to do pics...scroll down under the part where you post....click on manage attachments...and upload from there


----------



## LdyLunatic

just for kicks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*LL you sure do know how to put on a great show. You always get my attention with the variety of strains and pics you post. *

*Hey BUDZ420. Welcome to the forum. Nice looking outdoor grow. My brother is gonna try his first outdoor grow this year. He has some Durban poison X Skunk #1 in our veg room right now. He will be planting them outside in a few weeks. Anyway great looking grow. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

BUDZ420 said:
			
		

> sorry bout the order of the pics but the 2 middle ones is my sativa and the bud camefrom the indica sorry i dont have a pic of the whole plant but i deleted it by accident when i was messin with the cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first outdoor grow season 2005​


 
damn fine pics....looks pretty tasety


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey Bro....you know i am very lucky to know others who grow too....and they are kind enough to show off their ladies too  

i am still waiting for you to throw up some more pics


----------



## LdyLunatic

while i wait for Brothers Grunt to post pics...i shall tempt him with some more of mine   champagne


----------



## LdyLunatic

mmm... mmm ....bud


----------



## BUDZ420

*the brothers grunt*- thanks man, and tell ur bro he's gonna love the outdoors 
*LdyLunatic*-thanks but my pics compared to your makes me look like a wannabe grower u got some really nice pics.


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks budz  

you hiding any more pics?


----------



## BUDZ420

i got about 11 more pics but i got to resize them all so they will be up in 5-10 min


----------



## ZenLunatic

Shishkaberry anyone ?


----------



## ZenLunatic

Perhaps some Champagne is in order ??


----------



## BUDZ420

heres all of them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Something for the head. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

yum yum

nice stuff BUDZ  

BRO...i knew you had something in hiding


----------



## LdyLunatic

a couple more before i head in for some new shots


----------



## LdyLunatic

Legends Ultimate Indica


----------



## LdyLunatic

coming down this sunday....our lovely C99


----------



## LdyLunatic

also getting chopped on sunday....shishkaberry


----------



## LdyLunatic

not quite ready to go yet....one of my top 3 favs....G13


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Another great show LL. Looks like you and Zen are gonna be busy this weekend. Great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## heavyfreak

So, how are the I.T jobs in the u.k? Seriously, this blog makes me wanna move. I should cash in my american dollars while there still worth something!!


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks BRO....what time you coming over to trim  

heavyfreak...forget the UK....come to BC man....life is so sweet on the island


----------



## LLCoolBud

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> a couple more before i head in for some new shots




Please LdyLunactic can you tell me what strain that is?


----------



## LdyLunatic

that is the lovely God Bud....the deepest purple i have ever seen on bud


the hubby and i currently have a couple going in the room right now....look for my God journal in the grow journals  

glad you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Insane

One of my favorites.. G13xHash plant AKA Heavenly Hash, a delicious smoke that will destroy you lol


----------



## Insane

Big Bud after not being watered for 9 days while I was on vacation, still turned out nice tho, as Big Bud always does


----------



## Insane

I know its not bud but what the hey..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great pics Insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LdyLunatic

Insane....OMG....you took two of my top three strains and put them together  

Hash Plant and G13....ohhhh how i love thee 

nice pics!!! 

heres a few G13 (uncrossed....clones from a very very old mum)

When we got our clones we mothered one...we have since flowered them out and the last of the clones are in flower now...we are awaiting new clones from the original mum 

the big plants are the mums we flowered out


----------



## LLCoolBud

I envy you lady lunatic...so...so...much


----------



## LdyLunatic

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> I envy you lady lunatic...so...so...much


 
hehehe......we all need to bow to my husband....hes the grow head foreman here  ....i just do what he says....and it works  

thanks for the envy....i'll take it as a wonderful compliment


----------



## LdyLunatic

come on you guys....post some more pics


----------



## BUDZ420

here a couple new pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Something for the Lady Lunatic that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl

ok TBG now thats not fair...what about GreenDayGirl? It was that "balls" pictorial, huh? Scared off the boys...lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl

you all are making me jealous...I wish I had something ready to show off too.    i know...patience. boo! Hiss!


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn boys!!!!    just when i think you don't have pics left....you pull them outta your back pocket  

awesome shots yet again


----------



## LdyLunatic

i was having a shakey night....but heres some C99 that was trimmed last night


----------



## heavyfreak

lady, do you cut your plants or just trim them and keep them growing?


----------



## LdyLunatic

the plants here get cut right down....everything is done from clone (only the odd one grown from seed here and there for test grows) 

our ladies are short and fat...not really useful to trim back and then reveg 

heres a shot of leeching so you can see how short the plants are from the room


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Something for the head.*


----------



## heavyfreak

So, then to verify if you clone from a female then clone will be female, is this pretty much set in stone?

Thanks for the tip!
Those plants are sweet!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

heavyfreak said:
			
		

> So, then to verify if you clone from a female then clone will be female, is this pretty much set in stone?
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> Those plants are sweet!


*Whats up heavyfreak. Yes is you clone a female plant the clone will be female. This is fact. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are a few more pics i had of some White Rhino.  *


----------



## Mutt

As ussual your pics amaze me. Great growing B. Grunt.


----------



## LdyLunatic

mmm mmmm good!!!  damn i love your pics Bro


----------



## LdyLunatic

so yeah.....bored and thought i'd throw up a few


----------



## LdyLunatic

Killer Green Bud.....man i love this strain


----------



## LdyLunatic

i hope someday we come across the KGB again


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Man that KGB looks so gooooood. I like the bright green color with the orange hairs. Can i please have a hit? Please?  *


----------



## TheBombChron

Hey lady lun did u get any seeds like out off a weed magizine or off of the net or something cause if so i wouldnt mind looking into that. I know it can be done i just want to see if anyone has got any so i know i wont get ripped off.

Thanks peace

Stay high !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

TheBombChron said:
			
		

> Hey lady lun did u get any seeds like out off a weed magizine or off of the net or something cause if so i wouldnt mind looking into that. I know it can be done i just want to see if anyone has got any so i know i wont get ripped off.
> 
> Thanks peace
> 
> Stay high !


*Whats up TheBombChron. If you go to the seedbank section there is a thread with a list of seedbanks to buy or not to buy from. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey Bomb....yeah what Bro said....the only seed i have gotten from a  seedbank were bought in person at an outlet


Bro....thanks for stopping by yet again.....i bet you got more gem hidden away


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> hey Bomb....yeah what Bro said....the only seed i have gotten from a seedbank were bought in person at an outlet
> 
> 
> Bro....thanks for stopping by yet again.....i bet you got more gem hidden away


*Whats up LL. I put a few new pics up in your other thread.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

Our Cherry Berry...............


----------



## SlicksGirl

Man this thread makes me drool, makes me me happy too XD.


----------



## LdyLunatic

RedandWhite....cherry berry???  whats the parentage???  dear lord it looks fabulous  

Slicks....careful you don't drool on the keyboard...i have done it many times...it makes it sticky


----------



## RedandWhite

LL- the CB is from Reeferman Seeds. It's half Cherry Bomb, half Blueberry, all good. Tastes great, grows like crazy, and is killer potent. I have a clone of it going right now along with Sensitron, Tooty Fruity, and Super Silver Haze.


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks RandW.....damn it sounds soooo good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> LL- the CB is from Reeferman Seeds. It's half Cherry Bomb, half Blueberry, all good. Tastes great, grows like crazy, and is killer potent. I have a clone of it going right now along with Sensitron, Tooty Fruity, and Super Silver Haze.


*Damn RedandWhite you got yourself a fruit bowl going or should i say growing. That Cherry Berry does look killer. It's funny because i seem to be smelling her frow here and she smells gooooooooood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks. 

I like stinky girls.............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Welcome to the White Widow & White Rhino trichrome light show. *


----------



## RedandWhite

Lookin' good, man.


----------



## Mutt

Nice show B. Grunt. two thumbs up.


----------



## LdyLunatic

Bro you have to warn me before posting pics....i just freaking drooled on my keyboard...._*AGAIN*_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here ya are LL a few bud shots for you and Zen. As you can see i have found another skill. LETTERING  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

NICE!!!!   i need to sit down and get that lettering skill underway.....hot shots Bro as always....your such a good daddy to them girls


----------



## MISTiva

I am working with a few strains, as well as a new strain Kali Mist, so these are pics of Hashplant , Island Sweet Skunk, and Shiva Skunk , I have to say all you guys pics look super medicated , well done, The pics of the clones are my new kali mist cuttings, I would show their mothers , there are in bloom at the moment , 7 female phenos outa 15 , pretty good ratio with those, happy smoking....peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Wow MISTiva those ladies look great. Nice big fat frosty buds. Great pics. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn fine way to jump into the forum MISTiva  ....awesome shots....thanks for stopping by and dropping them off....now i am sure you more to share


----------



## LdyLunatic

a few to add


----------



## LdyLunatic

a few pics from a friends grow...went to help trim


----------



## LdyLunatic

a couple more


----------



## fusible

Great Looking Bud! What strain would that be LdyLunatic??


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks    that actually was AK47....grow by a friend i will most definitely pass along the kudos


----------



## MISTiva

all shiva skunk , from  May 2005


----------



## BUDZ420

whats up everyone sorry i dissapeared for awhile  but i got some pics to show
i think the 3rd pic on the top row is hindu kush it looks very similar to it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nice bud shots guys. Damn i love weed.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice shots.....and yup i have to agree with Bro on this....i love weed too


----------



## LdyLunatic

i must have something you all haven't seen


----------



## LdyLunatic

mm..mm..mmmm.....buds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well i was wondering when you were gonna post some of those nice buds you and the hubby grow.  What strains are they LL? They look great.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey Bro    been busy out enjoying the summer and we just had some rain...so i was a bit bored and thought i would share some more

the last set of pics is one of my favs...G13...which now is all gone    such utter sadness ...fingers crossed on getting some new clones of her and will mother one out


----------



## IRISHMAN1972

F + A..................those are sweet........if my crop looks 1/5 as good as that i'll be a happy puffer......................WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks irishman....but i had lots of help from zenlunatic...so i can't take all the credit  

AND...listen to the fellas at the hydro supply store...they know what they are talking about and will spend hours explaining things to you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*White Widow bud show.  *


----------



## IRISHMAN1972

HOLY S****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish i was a Grunt Brother......LOL.........Nice shots!  How many weeks into flowering are these girls????????  This makes me want to start flowering now.........Im in this for the clones so yield isnt a biggy.......1 question though?????  If they are 10 inches now and I 12/12 them......how many more inches will they grow by the time i harvest on average and on average how much yield per healthy female under 2-400w's HPS?????

I~


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up IRISHMAN1972. We have 22 White Widow clones at the moment that are 4 weeks 2 days into flower. We got lucky and have a mother that finishes in 44 days so these clones will be done in 2 weeks from today. On average a plant will stretch 1 to 2 feet when put into flower. As far as yield goes it's hard to say. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*White Widow bud show.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

thats it.................you have finally convinced me Bro..... 


OHHHH Zen!!!!   I be germing some White Widow  


damn fine shots as always Bro ....thanks for gracing my thread with them


----------



## Jamez

White Widow 4 weeks into flowering


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> thats it.................you have finally convinced me Bro.....
> 
> 
> OHHHH Zen!!!! I be germing some White Widow
> 
> 
> damn fine shots as always Bro ....thanks for gracing my thread with them


*LL you should have fun with the White Widow. She is a bit nute sensative at times but she is very easy to clone and is some killer smoke. Out of the 28 White Widow clones we have taken 26 of them survived using Hicks soil method.   Be sure to keep us updated if and when you start your White Widow.  *

*Hey Jamez nice looking Widow for 4 weeks into flower. Very healthy looking man. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Fantastic post!  All of you are gods...heheh.......say lady lunatic, with all your beautiful pics you have now confused me, im not sure of what i want to do for january now.  What are your top 3 favs.  Your fav taste/high ratio plant....

great post!


----------



## LdyLunatic

i will be sure to keep you up to date once i get some germed Bro....seems zen and i are about to start a test grow    YAY!!!   i love testing new strains

i guess i should be starting a journal....but i think its best for me to start that after schools back in....i am pretty lame in the summer for journal keeping....kids are always yelling in the background....my kids are the fastest growing weeds i ever made   

BongWong....

my fav taste and high....hmm...its so hard...but the Shishkaberry is a killer taste...berries...MMM ...is very easy to clone and is a fast finisher at 45 days with a good yeild  ...but alas...seed stock is almost impossible to find  

maybe try the AK-47....it also is very easy to clone and is a very good yeild...with a nice smooth smoke...i like this one for taking monster hits off a blunt...i don't choke  

if you can't decide Bong...maybe post a list for us of what interests you and maybe we can all input our past experiences


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

ok thx lady, shiskaberry huh?...cool


----------



## redeyes

Some diffrent crippy i bought a little while back.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

hey lady i found a shishkaberry cross....(Calizahr), they also have a shnazzelberry

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/Calizahr.html


let me know what ya think, Ima victoria boy that loves everything skunky


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice shots redeyes....was it a good smoke?  

BongWong....you live here in BC?  North Island here  

sending you a PM now so we can discuss our available seedbanks


----------



## redeyes

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> nice shots redeyes....was it a good smoke?
> 
> Always is , Love having diffrent crippys. Taste sooo good when ya mix diffrent weed together.


----------



## LdyLunatic

i hear ya redeyes....nothing like a mixer in the blunt wrap to make you well...redeyed


----------



## lefty

To The Left Always To The Left................................lefty


----------



## LdyLunatic

yeah lefty.....i hate when its going the wrong way ...throws off the whole balance of the earth


----------



## redeyes

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> yeah lefty.....i hate when its going the wrong way ...throws off the whole balance of the earth


 ROFL, nice theory lol.


----------



## LdyLunatic

i hope that these are ones i've already posted ...if they are doubles i apologize


----------



## redeyes

Whats that middle one? kush?


----------



## LdyLunatic

that middle one is a BC GodBud....it was the first plant we had go full out purple...it was a winter grow so it was easy to drop temps during the dark cycle which brought out the purple

we have more God going now....but no where even close to looking like the purple ones from last year...

i can't wait for winter this year to see if we can get a repeat performance of the purple colors


----------



## redeyes

haha, nice crop~


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up boydee. I think it all depends on the strain. My White Widow doesn't show trichromes until about week 2 or 3 of flower. Be patient my friend they will show when it's time. By the way she looks great.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

awesome pics....and like Bro said...you got plenty of time for the trichs to come


----------



## Rambo4104

lol, TGB, you always have some interesting signature.


----------



## fubrus

First joint...


----------



## DeadlyEight

mmmmmmmmm very nice pics you guys.... makes me exicited about starting mine off = )


----------

